# Hubbard's 39 hour April 12, 2019 trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Traditionally with April comes hotter weather.... Hotter weather and hotter fishing.*April begins, 2018:April 12, 2019... Let's go get 'um!*One slight problem. This BIG, bad, boy just tore across Texas and is headed our way. Arrival time Late Saturday, early Sunday morning:No problem for the Florida Fisherman ll, but, at my advanced age, a little too rough for this old man.*It's very hard watching Will, Jason, and Captain Bryon leave:Hopefully we will get back to 'Picture Florida Perfect' weather soon. Hope they do well.*First things first:Will hits the GOLD!These extended trips are much more than just another fishing trip. What an opportunity for old and new friends to bond, bond on the water:Think the long ride out is boring? Think again! The Florida has mastered the art of trolling:Think trolling on a headboat is new? Think again! Captain Wilson Hubbard:Talk about bonding! The family that fishes together... Stays together:Think night time fishing is slow? Think again.*Remember... This is Florida!Think back-breakers only do their thing at night?Think again!Look at that:The highly sought after Mutton Snapper:The hard to get away from 'endangered' American Red Snapper:The colorful Red Grouper:Lady power on the Florida:Sun-down... Always special on the water:Talk about special... Sun-down is Tammy Time:Sunday morning... Already?* It can't be!Back at the dock:In the money:Think headboat fishing is new to Florida? Think again:Thanks to the Florida's Fishing Adviser, Mr. John Martin,* for taking the outstanding pictures and video. Thanks to fourth generation owner-operator Captain Dylan Hubbard for making it all possible:Check out the action packed video taken by Mr. John Martin.*Many of the still shots come from the video. See how many you can find.









Traditionally with April comes hotter weather... Hotter weather and hotter fishing.*


----------

